# AGR Credit Card Compromised



## Dovecote (May 16, 2017)

FWIW, both my wife and my own BOA AGR credit card current accounts have been closed and new cards are being mailed. The email notification states _"We're letting you know your card may have been part of a compromise at an undisclosed merchant. This doesn't mean that fraud has or will occur on your account and as always, you are not liable for fraudulent transactions when reported promptly. However, as a precaution, we're issuing you a new card which will arrive soon." _

Perhaps this is in connection to the recent global cyber hack?


----------



## Rail Freak (May 16, 2017)

Yesterday, I received an e-mail stating I had violated their online rules & Ineeded to log in with my I.D. & Password on their e-mail! Of course I didn't & reported it to B of A this morning!


----------



## pennyk (May 16, 2017)

Dovecote said:


> FWIW, both my wife and my own BOA AGR credit card current accounts have been closed and new cards are being mailed. The email notification states _"We're letting you know your card may have been part of a compromise at an undisclosed merchant. This doesn't mean that fraud has or will occur on your account and as always, you are not liable for fraudulent transactions when reported promptly. However, as a precaution, we're issuing you a new card which will arrive soon." _
> 
> Perhaps this is in connection to the recent global cyber hack?


I received a similar email a few months ago and received my new credit card fairly quickly. I was not able to determine the "undisclosed" merchant.


----------



## districtRich (May 16, 2017)

My card number was stolen a few weeks ago, and I will say that Bank of America was amazing. I think my card number was lifted when I had to swipe it in a taxi instead of using the chip. The next morning someone tried to buy $500 of something (I assume gift cards) at Citgo, but BoA declined the charges and texted me immediately. I called them up and they overnighted a new card to me.


----------



## Carolina Special (May 16, 2017)

Got the same email as the OP and a voice mail this morning.

Have spent last few hours trying to remember where I have the current card set up for automatic payments.


----------



## Bex (May 16, 2017)

Got the same email last week and already got the new card. I have it set up on all my monthly autocharges plus umpteen websites I purchase from. So frustrating.


----------



## RSG (May 16, 2017)

Dovecote said:


> FWIW, both my wife and my own BOA AGR credit card current accounts have been closed and new cards are being mailed. The email notification states _"We're letting you know your card may have been part of a compromise at an undisclosed merchant. This doesn't mean that fraud has or will occur on your account and as always, you are not liable for fraudulent transactions when reported promptly. However, as a precaution, we're issuing you a new card which will arrive soon." _
> 
> Perhaps this is in connection to the recent global cyber hack?


 If you use a BoA credit/debit card frequently enough, you will routinely see this message and receive automatic card replacements. I've had a non-AGR BoA card for several years and have lost count of how many times my card has been automatically replaced. Usually, it's at least once per year and often twice per year. The "undisclosed merchant/s" is commonplace and, as far as I can tell, is not related to any announced breach. It appears to be an internal determination of where a security breach is likely to have occurred and a decision to automatically reissue cards where some BoA data is likely to have been compromised. While annoying at times (as it often seems to happen to me while I'm traveling), it's better than the wait-and-see approach favored by other banking institutions.


----------



## RSG (May 16, 2017)

Carolina Special said:


> Got the same email as the OP and a voice mail this morning.
> 
> Have spent last few hours trying to remember where I have the current card set up for automatic payments.





Bex said:


> Got the same email last week and already got the new card. I have it set up on all my monthly autocharges plus umpteen websites I purchase from. So frustrating.


When my BoA card was last automatically replaced, a message on the card carrier letter noted that "for your convenience, all automatic recurring payments have been transferred to your new card number". So I would advise checking both the autopay merchants as well as logging into your BoA account periodically to see if this might be the case with your replacement card. IIRC, there were some payments which were deemed to be 'automatic', but there were a couple others which the system did not appear to catch, or which may not have been properly encoded.


----------



## Bex (May 18, 2017)

RSG said:


> Bex said:
> 
> 
> > Got the same email last week and already got the new card. I have it set up on all my monthly autocharges plus umpteen websites I purchase from. So frustrating.
> ...


It's too late, as I did them all one night in one fell swoop. And mine did not say that. But I will ask about it next time, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Bex (May 18, 2017)

Actually, I just received an email from them telling me to change them all myself. Wording was:

_We recently mailed you a credit card with new card information. Please activate your card as soon as you receive it._

_You'll need to provide your updated card information to merchants who automatically charge your card or have your card information on file. Here's a list of merchants that have automatically charged your card in the past._

A list of 20 merchants followed.


----------



## SarahZ (May 18, 2017)

I received the same email. I wasn't surprised, considering I used my AGR card for several hotel stays at IHG properties last fall. My card hasn't had any fraudulent transactions, but I appreciate them looking out just the same.

The larger issue is that I forgot to change my mailing address when I moved, as I haven't used that card in several months and didn't need to update the billing address right away. So now I have to call and have them send a new-new card if that one doesn't auto-forward through USPS.


----------



## PVD (May 19, 2017)

I have had it happen a couple of times, with different banks. If a major merchant gets hit, it makes sense for a card issuer to change all of the cards potentially involved.


----------



## me_little_me (May 29, 2017)

Having to replace cards is quite common.

I had one card compromised then was FedEx-ed a replacement. One week after receiving the card, it too was compromised.

I had another instance with a compromised card. They shipped me a replacement by regular mail. The envelope was torn enough that I could look in and read the numbers. I called them and they replaced it via FedEx.

No problems since the chip cards but they don't solve the problem of having the three digit code on the back of the card in plain site, then handing the card to a waiter or cashier who can then pass it on to someone who orders via internet. Stupid idea. Why not have a pin the user can select or change and which is not on the card? I simply remember the code then damage the card sufficiently to make the code unreadable.


----------



## dlagrua (May 31, 2017)

Happened to me last week. Same message and new card. While i can appreciate that B of A is meticulous about security, it does create problems updating the billing for EZ Pass, Starbucks etc. Perhaps we should be glad about this protection policy and the slight inconvenience. .


----------

